# Blue lake?



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Anyone ever fished there? any tips?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Is it the Blue Lake in the Uintas or the Blue Lake around Milford?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Or Blue Lake out by Wendover ?


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Some people fish there every once in a blue moon.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Tilapia, LMB and a BOAT LOAD of bugs. There are a lot of undercut banks and sunken structure below the little bouys throughout the lake.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Blue lake near wendover


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

And blue gills.
Leaky and the sparkinator


----------



## Werbs (Jun 30, 2008)

I HEAR ITS A PRETTY HOT DIVING SPOT, THIS GUY I WORK WITH HAS DOVE THERE AND SAYS HE HAD SEEN SEVERAL VERY LARGE BASS IN THERE.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Be careful at Blue Lake.
The locals are stealing everything from your parked vehichles.
It has been reported to the local authorities, but they don't have the time to patrol there.
Take only what you need with you and keep it with you while you are fishing is the best way to protect yourselves from these jerks.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info from everyones part, I think i'll be there during freeze over, don't wanna deal with the bugs and falls near so trout fishing will pick up soon!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Something else you can do is just cache your stuff while you fish. I have taken a bunch of stuff with me and if you hide it, nobody is going to wander around looking for it. Of course I drive a beater vehicle and leave the doors unlocked.... guess I just figure I don't have much worth stealing. The fishing is ok... sometimes. The bass seem to be getting more scarce, along with the bluegill and the tilapia seem to be taking over more and more. Ah well.... its still a cool place to visit and once you get it figured out, you can still get into some nice fish. Good luck if you go.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Is it the Blue Lake in the Uintas or the Blue Lake around Milford?


Wyo, have you ever fished Blue Lake?


----------

